# Wind Noise Reduction



## michaux (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Sunlight A68 Alcove (made by the Hymer/Dethleffs group).
At motorway speeds, the amount of wind noise is high to the point of being very intrusive. It appears to be coming from around the cab area.
There is a 40x40cm cheap looking vent on the alcove and a large wind-up vent farther back.
There is also a wind out Fiamma awning on the driver's side (although noise ingress does not appear to come from there).

I was wondering if anyone had solved this issue

Thanks, Frank


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

At the risk of sounding trite, perhaps the only solution is not to drive at 'motorway speeds' - assuming by that you mean 70mph. A motorhome is hardly aerodynamic in style and the overcab / alcove style is probably the worst in this respect. Pushing that huge bulbous 'forehead' through the air at 70mph is bound to cause some noise I would have thought. Having never had one of that design, I could be talking rubbish of course, in which case ignore my comments - others will, I am sure, correct me if I am wrong.

Although wind noise is not a major problem in ours, I seldom exceed 60mph / 100kph on motorways and often travel slower. At that speed there is just the happy chatter of the diesel, albeit a restrained chatter.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am only guessing because yours is on a Ford chassis.

It happens on Fiat Ducato base vehicles and usually comes from the doors. The coachbuilt body is to blame as it creates a drop in pressure just outside the 2 front doors and if they are not fitted snugly, a whistling noise occurs.

On the Ducato, it is possible to wind the window down and bend the top half of the door inwards slightly to create a better seal. Loosening off either thr door hinges or the door catch on the door pillar can be done also in extreme cases.

You appear to have small windows in the overcab area. I would check them to see that they are fitted and closed properly as that may be another source of the noise.

As has been said.... you have a motorhome, why would you want to rush anywhere? They have the aerodynamics of a house brick and your MPG will suffer very badly at high speed.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Noise is relative...I would suggest that in most MHs the radio can't be heard (on a reasonable volume) at 60MPH.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> At the risk of sounding trite, perhaps the only solution is not to drive at 'motorway speeds' - assuming by that you mean 70mph. A motorhome is hardly aerodynamic in style and the overcab / alcove style is probably the worst in this respect. Pushing that huge bulbous 'forehead' through the air at 70mph is bound to cause some noise I would have thought. Having never had one of that design, I could be talking rubbish of course, in which case ignore my comments - others will, I am sure, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Although wind noise is not a major problem in ours, I seldom exceed 60mph / 100kph on motorways and often travel slower. At that speed there is just the happy chatter of the diesel, albeit a restrained chatter.


You are indeed quite right. Both of our last two 'vans have had 'big bulbous foreheads' as you so rightly describe the overcab bed design and yes there is a lot of wind noise at motorway speeds, which I confess to being guilty of driving at. Luckily Mrs B does most of the driving and she cruises at nearer 60-ish, which not only cuts down the noise but also increases the mpg.

I think the large side mirrors also contribute to the wind noise. It all adds to the cacophony of rattling window blinds, cupboard doors, grill and oven, etc, etc. However nothing can stifle my sound system, which includes six speakers and a huge subwoofer right behind the driver's seat :headbang:


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Wind noise from the cab...
...cut down on the greens???
:lol:


----------



## michaux (Feb 27, 2012)

Many thanks for all the comments.
Perhaps I should comment that the main reason we bought a Ford Based German Built motorhome was so that we would not have to bend bits or drive at 60mph. I have driven Ford Transits at well over 7- mph with no undue wind noises from doors, windows or mirrors. 
I cannot believe that the German motorhome customer base would put up with excessive wind noise and that was the basis for the queery. But if nobody knows where the noise source is, I will have to get the Mrs to drive and hunt around for the source of the noises.
Thanks again


----------

